# Quappenfänge 2009/2010



## Fisherman1990 (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe mir mal so gedacht das ich mal wieder ein fangthread aufmache .
Das hatt ja letztes jahr auch hier gut geklappt :m.
Wenn einer fragen zu der angelei haben sollte oder andere fragen dann kann er dies auch stellen .:m
In 2 wochen will ich mal hier bei mir den ersten versuch auf quappe starten werde dann berichten .
Freue mich auf eure  berichte .

MFG Fisherman


----------



## bobbl (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Eine Frage: Wie fängt man denn Quappen?
Ich hatte mir überlegt im Winter (soll doch die beste Zeit sein), während der Raubfischschonzeit einen Versuch zu wagen...braucht man spezielles Gerät?
Und gehen die auch auf Wurm?


----------



## Fisherman1990 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

ey hab doch schon nen trööt eröffnet .
gucke da. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2670088#post2670088

Würde mich auch über eure antworten freuen.


MFg Fisherman


----------



## Fisherman1990 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

ja richtig aber ich war schneller :m.
Aber können das ja zusammenfügen


----------



## padotcom (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Nun gut.

2 Quappen in der Nacht vom 10.10. auf den 11.10.
Elbe Seitenarm. Beide ca 35cm. Auf KöFi und Tauwurm. Grundmontage.

Wir waren sehr überrascht das die schon beißen.


----------



## ellemania (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

hey fisherman,lange nix mehr gehört von dir...komme bald wieder an den kölpi und dann hoffe ich mal,das das mit dem treffen klappt !!!

ja,zu der Quappe die ich an Sa.10.10. gefangen habe,muss ich ganz ehrlich sein und sagen: war keine absicht !!! Sie ging auf eine einfache grundmontage mit tauwurm drauf...eingentlich für einen aal gedacht und dann kam die überraschung-bissanzeiger war nur kurz zu hören,hat ganz vorsichtig gebissen...wie es halt ne quappe macht !!!

kurz darauf fing auch mein kumpel auf eine posenmontage die zweite... zum wetter kann ich nur sagen,es war schon ekelhaft nass und kalt und gegen 23.30h gingen die beide quappen drauf-danach nix mehr !!!

fangort: elbe irgenwo bei wittenberge !! bilder,siehe angeln in potsdam !!!

gruss elle#h


----------



## flotterOtto (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Huhu#h Petri Geil an alle Quappenfänge die dieses Jahr schon geglückt sind! Ich freu mich

Man sollte schon eine schwere Grundmontage benutzen! (Grundblei bis 120 gr) Denn es herrscht eine starke Strömung!
Nuja ansonsten schön fächerförmig die Ruten verteilen.

Quappen setzen sich meistens zwischen den Steinpackungen fest oder  bei den liegengebliebenen Holzstämmen.... ergo: Hängergefaaaaaaahr :r

Köder: dickes Taumwurmbündel oder Fetzen... 

Viel Glück... 
Quappen sind wunderschöne Tiere. Das Leopardenmuster ist wirklich beeindruckend anzusehen!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Angler9999 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

hmm Quappen kenn ich nur aus der Ostsee. Sind das die gleichen Dinger die ich in der Brandung gefangen habe?

Schmecken die auch ???


----------



## Angler9999 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Klasse --- bin wieder schlauer geworden.

Hatte noch keine Quappe gefangen. Es waren nur Aalmuttern.


----------



## Fisherman1990 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

hey ellemania

Ja hoffe doch das wir uns dann sehen  aber muss dir schon gleich sagen das ich jetzt nur noch auf der müritz vertreten bin da es mit den barschen zur zeit gut klappt.
so nu zurück zum thema .

Mensch petri .
Ja so kann es manchmal gehn man will nen aal fangen und es kommt doch was anderes bei raus :m.
Hatte ich auch mal gehabt aber umgekehrt .
Das war letztes jahr am 26april da wollten wir auf quappe und es kam nen schöner 68er aal raus .

MFG Fisherman


----------



## zander-ralf (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Moin Leute,

falls von Euch jemand aus dem Oldenburger Land kommt, da habe ich einen Tipp aus erster Hand.
Mein Bruder hat jahrelang in der Hunte bei Wildeshausen richtig gute Quappen bis so ca. 3 Pfund gefangen. Ich konnte das fast nicht glauben, bis die ersten 10 Stück in meinem Räucherofen hingen.
Ein super Räucherfisch sage ich Euch.
Wenn jemand echt Interesse hat, kann ich "Bruderherz" fragen wo er genau gesessen hat.

Beste Grüße, zander-ralf


----------



## diggn (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

na angleratzen |supergri
also ich war vor... *denk* ca zwei wochen los auf quappe mit nem kumpel zusammen....
naja, davon abgesehn das fast vollmond war, haben wir nix quappiges gefangen....
aber zum schluss hat mein kumpel noch nen richtig fetten barsch gefangen....
aber ansonsten, noch nix....
ma gucken was die nächsten tage so sagen....
vielleicht probieren wirs noch ma |rolleyes

bis denn


----------



## Fisherman1990 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*



diggn schrieb:


> na angleratzen |supergri
> also ich war vor... *denk* ca zwei wochen los auf quappe mit nem kumpel zusammen....
> naja, davon abgesehn das fast vollmond war, haben wir nix quappiges gefangen....
> aber zum schluss hat mein kumpel noch nen richtig fetten barsch gefangen....
> ...




Jop ich bzw wir wollten denn nächste woche auch mal los .
Denn habe ja von der müritzregion schon gehört das die quappen fangen daher mal sehen bericht gibts dann natürlich.

MFG Fisherman


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Hab das Thema aus PLZ 1+2 mit dem hier zusammengeführt.


----------



## PikeHunter85 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Hallo leute, ich bin ein begeisterter angler, aber eine quappe habe ich noch nie gefangen oder gesehen... gibt es übehaupt gewässer in nrw wo die fischchen vertreten sind? ich habe leider nur kanäle und paar seeen bei mir in der umgebung zum angeln, aber von quappen ist da noch nie was gewesen. und in den kanälen sowieso nicht? oder?


----------



## FoolishFarmer (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*



PikeHunter85 schrieb:


> ... gibt es übehaupt gewässer in nrw wo die fischchen vertreten sind?


Gibt es. Aber Du darfst sie da trotzdem nicht beangeln! Die Quappe ist in NRW ganzjährig geschont. :g


----------



## Fisherman1990 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hab das Thema aus PLZ 1+2 mit dem hier zusammengeführt.


Danke dir Ralf :m:m.



> @Fischerman. Siehste, nun biste auch Erster geblieben.
> 
> So nun aber wieder On Topic.


Jop danke .


----------



## PikeHunter85 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Gibt es. Aber Du darfst sie da trotzdem nicht beangeln! Die Quappe ist in NRW ganzjährig geschont. :g




oooh das wusste ich nicht... danke schön für die info


----------



## hasenzahn (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Eigentlich müssten die Quappen bei dem Wetter anfangen zu laufen. Wir haben manchmal die Beste Fangzeit in der Dämmerung gehabt. Dann war ein zwei Stunden nix mehr und dann war wieder eine Stunde Beißzeit. In der Regel kann man sagen wenn bis Mitternacht nix ist kann man einpacken. 
Quappen fressen fast alles, sind gierige Räuber. Wir haben auch schon Quappen gefangen die kleine Steine im Bauch hatten. 
Was ganz gut geht auf Quappe ist Hühnerleber und Heringsfetzen. 

MfG 
HASI


----------



## Hank (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Hallo,

sind hier auch Quappenangler aus Hamburg zugegen?
Ich will diese Jahr auch mal los und welche fangen.
Vielleicht kann mir jemand ne Einweisung geben?

GRuß Holger


----------



## flotterOtto (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

:vik:Turbonegro:vik:


#g

Gruß aus dem Spreewald 

so und nun weiter zum Thema


----------



## hasenzahn (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Tach Gemeinde, acht Quappen, zwei Aale, allerdings mit zwei Leuten, alles auf Tauwurm, ging recht gut, Fische wurden in der Elbe gefangen. 

MfG 

Hasi


----------



## DRU (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Petri, das hört sich doch sehr gut an!

Fischt jemand in der Weser auf Quappen???
Habe das noch nie gemacht und würde nur zu gerne wissen, ob sich das hier in der Umgebung um Bremen auch lohnt!


----------



## fishingexpert87 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

nich schlecht....!! ich werde morgen köfis holen und dann auch langsam mal starten !! sind ja auch sau lecker die leo´s :l


----------



## danisus (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Hallo @all

Konnte gestern abend gegen 22Uhr meine aller erste Quappe fangen. Sie ist 44cm und wiegt 0,75kg. Ist das eigentlich ein normales Gewicht? 
Is ein echt schöner Fisch. Wie gesagt ist meine erste die ich fangen konnte!:l


----------



## Fisherman1990 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*



danisus schrieb:


> Hallo @all
> 
> Konnte gestern abend gegen 22Uhr meine aller erste Quappe fangen. Sie ist 44cm und wiegt 0,75kg. Ist das eigentlich ein normales Gewicht?
> Is ein echt schöner Fisch. Wie gesagt ist meine erste die ich fangen konnte!:l




Hi also ich habe gerade mal hier reingeguckt und das könnte mit der länge hinkommen . http://fischwaage.angler-service.de/

Achso und dickes fettes petri zu deiner quappe .#6#6
Sag mal auf was haste die quappe bekommen .

MFG Fisherman


----------



## danisus (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Danke.
Die hat auf ein Tauwurmbündel gebissen.

MFG danisus


----------



## Balaton1980 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

mahlzeit jungens,
habe meine erste und bisher einzige rutte am 18. juni morgens um 5.00 uhr an der donau gefangen (beifang beim aalfischen).
köder war ein tauwurmbündel an der grundmontage.

wandern die rutten an der donau schon ?
(ich geh ja davon aus, dass der jahreszeit entsprechend, die eine von mir gefangene rutte ein glücksfall war)


----------



## Spedi123 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

@ DRU

An der Weser kenne ich mich zwar nicht aus, aber in der Wümme gibt es auf jeden Fall Quappen. Bei uns in
der Gegend (rund um Rotenburg) kann man die Quappen von Oktober bis Februar gezielt beangeln. 
Ein Kollege aus Wildeshausen fängt auch regelmäßig Quappen in der Hunte. 
Kann aus eigener Erfahrung von der Wümme berichten, dass die Quappen hier am Besten in den ersten 
1-2 Stunden nach Sonnenuntergang beißen. Lange Sitzungen bis Mitternacht bringen in der Regel nicht viel.
Wir fangen mit Tauwurm oder Fischfetzen. Optimal ist ein erhöhter Wasserstand nach mehreren Regentagen.
Bin diesen Herbst zwar noch nicht los gewesen, werde das aber in nächster Zeit mal versuchen und dann berichten.


----------



## DRU (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Danke


----------



## Fischfresser (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*



Hank schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sind hier auch Quappenangler aus Hamburg zugegen?
> Ich will diese Jahr auch mal los und welche fangen.
> ...


Das könnten wir hinbekommen.
Bin im Moment aber noch auf Butt und Zander unterwegs.


----------



## Hank (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Das wäre gut, bin auch zur zeit auch eher auf Hecht und Co aus. Aber das Wetter wird ja bestimmt bald schlechter.


----------



## Fisherman1990 (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

So nun konnte ich auch endlich mal meine erste quappe für die saison fangen .
Mein kumpel und ich  waren heute von 17uhr-22Uhr los (Müritz) .Und konnten jeder eine schöne 30er quappe rausholen . 
Die eine biss um 19.30uhr und die andere um 20uhr .
Bald gehts denn wieder los .

MFG Fisherman


----------



## Mirko13 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

petri sag ich da mal#h


----------



## Fischfresser (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Glückwunsch zur 1. Quappe !#6

Aber ich hab noch nie eine so dünne gesehen oder gefangen.
30cm wären mir auch etwas wenig.
Bei was liegt da eigentlich das Mindestmaß?Bei uns ist es bei 35cm und das ist noch ziemlich kurz geraten.|kopfkrat


----------



## Fisherman1990 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*



Fischfresser schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zur 1. Quappe !#6
> 
> Aber ich hab noch nie eine so dünne gesehen oder gefangen.
> 30cm wären mir auch etwas wenig.
> Bei was liegt da eigentlich das Mindestmaß?Bei uns ist es bei 35cm und das ist noch ziemlich kurz geraten.|kopfkrat




Bei uns liegt das mindestmaß bei 30cm und nach genauem messen hatte sie 32cm .
Sie ist zwar dünn aber hatte maß und das war entscheidend :g. Es kommt bald die zeit wo sie richtig prall gefüllt sind und dann werden die  gieriger .Und da wir noch früh in der saison sind bin ich mir sicher  das die noch größer werden .

MFG Fisherman


----------



## Fischfresser (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Naja, wollte nur fragen weil ich selbst im Sommer Quappen gefangen hab die ziemlich rund waren.
Ich hoffe auch das ich demnächst mal eine größere erwisch und nicht die gerade so maßigen.

Auf Wurm oder Fischfetzen gefangen?
Die größeren gehen wohl eher auf Kauli.


----------



## messerfisch (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Hast du sie im See gefangen?
Die Müritz ist doch eher Seenmäßig oder?


lg Max|wavey:


----------



## Fisherman1990 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Hab da eher die erfahrung gemacht das die großen quappen kein kaulbarsch  mögen aber kann auch von region zu region unterschiedlich sein .
Ich fange meine immer auf eingefrorene köfis (plötze ).
Tauwurm geht gar nicht weil wir son großen weißfisch bestand haben und die denn alles abfressen .


----------



## hasenzahn (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Nabend zusammen. Hier mal einige Fangmeldungen vom Wochenende: Freitagabend bis 22Uhr 30: Acht Quappen mit zwei Leuten. 
Am Sonntagabend bis 22 Uhr: 11 Quappen mit zwei Leuten. 
Sind allerdings noch relativ klein und beißen im Moment bei steigendem Wasser in der Elbe immer noch sehr vorsichtig. 
Im Kampf gegen die Krabben haben die Quappen von den Köfis nix abbekommen, Wollhandkrabben waren immer schneller. Heißt: Alle Fische auf Tauwurm


----------



## Flussbarsch (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Moin, ich war letzten Freitag los und konnte meine 1. Quappe der Saison fangen. 45 cm auf eine Ukelei aus der Oberwarnow. Fürs Foto auf den untenstehenden Link klicken.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=120086&d=1256374365


----------



## Felipe95 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Hallo alle zusammen !

Ich hätte da mal so ein paar Fragen die ihr mir hoffentlich beantworten könnt !?

Mein Hausgewässer fürs Fischen auf Quappe ist der Mittellandkanal.

Nun die Fragen zum fischen auf Quappe für den MLK:

Steinschüttung oder Spundwand ?

Uferbereich oder Fahrrinne ?

Wurm,KöFi,Fischfetzen,...?

Posen oder Grundmontage ? 

Köder über oder auf Grund ?

Maulgröße... kleine oder große Haken ?

evtl. weiß jemand wo in Kanälen viel versprechende Stellen sind !?

Bsp.: übergang von Spundwand zu Steinschüttung, Düker,unter oder an Brücken, ... 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar Tips auch allgemein zum fischen auf Quappe geben !

Vielen Dank in Voraus !

MfG Felix


----------



## Fisherman1990 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*



Felix K. schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen !
> 
> Ich hätte da mal so ein paar Fragen die ihr mir hoffentlich beantworten könnt !?
> 
> ...



Hi felix k 

Also der auf jeden fall steinschüttung weil die quappen sich da am tage verstecken .  Ist auf jedefall nen hotspot .
Ufer bereich oder fahrwasser ist meiner meinung nach egal die werden überall sein . du kannst wurm , fischfetzten oder köfis benutzen . 
Dann auf jedenfall ne grundmontage .Und köder auch auf grund. Nimm einen 3er bis 4er  aalhaken . So hoffe habe alle fragen beantwortet . 

MFG Fisherman


----------



## Felipe95 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Hallo

Vielen Dank für deine Antworten !

Da die Steinschüttung ja sehr hängerträchtig ist welche grundmontage würdet ihr mir empfehlen ?

Vielen Dank !

MfG felix


----------



## Frank-The-Tank (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Hab auch mal ne Frage: Sind Quappen auch in kleinen Bächen oder kleinen Flüssen vorhanden??


----------



## Fisherman1990 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

@ felix K 

Nehm am besten das tiroler hölzl oder das anti tangle tube .
Ich benutzte das anti tangel tube und ich fische auch an steinpackungen. ich muss sagen da hatte ich bis jetzt noch keine schwierigkeiten gehabt .  

@frank the tank 

Ich weiß nicht ob die quaoppe bei dir gechützt ist . wenn nicht dann informiere dich ob es quappen in deinem fluss bzw in deiner region gibt .

MFG Fisherman


----------



## Frank-The-Tank (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

@fisherman1990

also die Quappe hat in Bayern nur ein Schonmass von 30cm. Ich werd mich mal informieren wo welche sind. 

Aber es wird wahrscheinlich sinnvoller sein wenn ich warte bis es richtig kalt ist oder? Angeblich beissen die ja super wenns richtig winterlich ist....;+


----------



## PikeHunter85 (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

weiss jemand ob es im dortmundemskanal auch quappen gibt??? das würde mich ja mal interessieren... angel dort schon so lange aber noch nie eine gekriegt...


----------



## micbrtls (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Am einfachsten selber mal an markanten Stellen ausprobieren! In vielen Gewässern gibt es Quappen, ohne das es überhaupt bekannt ist. Und auch durch die verbesserte Wasserqualität gibts in immer mehr Gewässern guten Quappenbestand.


----------



## gründler (6. November 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

.........
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=121212&d=1257541673


----------



## H3ndrik (6. November 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

leute was macht ihr dann mit den gefangenen quappen?hab nochnie eine gegessen..schmecken die überhaupt?


----------



## Fisherman1990 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

hi h3ndrik 

Du die quappen schmecken geräuchert oder gebraten richtig lecker.
Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen .:m

@gründler

Petri zur schönen quappe .  

MFG Fisherman


----------



## slowhand (7. November 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*



Felix K. schrieb:


> Wurm,KöFi,Fischfetzen,...?
> 
> Hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar Tips auch allgemein zum fischen auf Quappe geben !
> 
> MfG Felix



Also bei uns sind Quappen ganzjährig geschützt, daher beangel ich sie nicht gezielt, allerdings ist mir aufgefallen, daß alle meine Quappen auf Fetzen oder kleinen Köfi gebissen haben, ohne Ausnahme. An der besten Quappenstelle habe ich auch mal Wurm probiert, hat aber nix gebissen, auch nach Stunden nicht. Dann auf Fetzen gewechselt und innerhalb weniger Minuten Biss auf Biss gehabt.
Bei uns ist so, daß die Quappen steinigen, strukturierten Boden mögen und die Bereiche mit stärkerer Strömung bevorzugen. Die meisten habe ich in einem tiefen Loch gefangen, alle nachts. Aber auch im flachen Uferbereich habe ich schon eine dran gehabt.
 


Frank-The-Tank schrieb:


> Hab auch mal ne Frage: Sind Quappen auch in kleinen Bächen oder kleinen Flüssen vorhanden??



Also bei uns ist die Ems im Schnitt nur 15m breit und den Bestand würde ich als gut bezeichnen.



H3ndrik schrieb:


> leute was macht ihr dann mit den gefangenen quappen?hab nochnie eine gegessen..schmecken die überhaupt?



Quappen sollen zu den besten Speisefischen gehören, aber da sie bei uns unter Schutz gestellt sind, bin ich noch nicht in den Genuß gekommen.


----------



## hasenzahn (8. November 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Nabend, Quappe in der Elbe läuft, sehr gut gefangen. Mit zwei Leuten unterwegs gewesen. Langsam werden die Fische größer und knacken regelmäßig die 40 Zentimeter. Insgesamt 36 Quappen bis 22 Uhr gefangen, Eimer war voll, ab nach Hause. 
Beißen in der Mehrzahl auf Tauwurm, bessere Fische vor allem auf Kaulbarsch(spezi). 
Haben auch in den letzten Tagen bei besseren Fischen immer wieder kleine Kaulis beim ausnehmen gefunden. Mitunter aber kleine Steine und Muscheln. Quappen fressen alles was sich bewegt. 
MFG


----------



## Bassey (8. November 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Da sich ja hier wohl die experten tummeln, wollt ich mal anfragen, ob jemand weiß ob und wo man in Hessen Quappen erwischen kann. Mit dieser Fischart kenne ich mich leider kein Stück aus, was die Köderwahl angeht habe ich zumindest hier jetzt gelesen, dass es da die Einfachheit tut, Fischfetzen und Wurm.

Gruß

Sven


----------



## allrounderab (8. November 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

bassey in hessen ist sie ganzjährig geschützt.was man dazu sagen oder denken soll,soll jeder selbst beurteilen.


----------



## Bassey (8. November 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Großes Tennis... *hmpf*


----------



## redhornet (9. November 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*



Felix K. schrieb:


> Mein Hausgewässer fürs Fischen auf Quappe ist der Mittellandkanal.



hast du da schon quappen gefangen? 
in welchem bereich beangelst du den MLK??


----------



## diggn (9. November 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

moin zusammen...
am 8.11.09, also praktisch gestern hat ich ziemlich guten erfolg...
4 quappen...
alle auf köfi in der elde gefangen :k
ach ja, das war schön |rolleyes

bis denn dann


----------



## bobbl (9. November 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Wie groß sind denn eure Köfis, die ihr verwendet?


----------



## diggn (9. November 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

hey bobbl
ich kann warscheinlich hier nich für alle sprechen...
aber meine köfis sind ca. 8-10cm groß...
und die besten erfahrungen hab ich mit kleinen barschen gemacht...
grad jetz gestern wieder :q

mfg digg´n


----------



## gründler (9. November 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Quappen sind zum teil geschützte Tiere und man hat mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht das es sich nicht gehört diese in De.zu beangeln und darüber zu berichten,ich lösche mal meine Bilder zum fang um nicht in Rechtliche Probleme zu rutschen,jeder hat ja seine eigene Meinung und verschiedene Vorschriften je Bundesland.

Um nicht als rücksichtsloser Quappenjäger darzustehen werd ich nix mehr dazu posten.

lg


----------



## Fisherman1990 (9. November 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Genauso seh ich das auch und mal davon zu sprechen du musst ja nicht sagen wo du die gefangen hast . 
Aber wie schon erwähnt ist von bundesland zu bundesland verschieden  .
Aber naja . ich war immer noch nicht los aber denke mal am mittwoch wird es was denn da habe ich frei .
Werde dann warscheinlich berichten .

MFG Fisherman


----------



## Fischfresser (10. November 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Ja, das ist ziemlich großer Unsinn|uhoh: !
In manchen Gewässern sind Q. geschützt wie andere Fische auch und in manchen Gewässern ist der Bestand sogar ziemlich gut.

Wenn viele nur "Schönwetterangler" sind und im Sommer mal eine Q. als Beifang haben nehmen sie an sie sind selten.Das muß wirklich nicht der Fall sein.Liegt nur eben so das man sie eher im Winter an die Angel bekommt.

Sonst dürften in vielen Gewässern überhaupt keine Raubfische mehr gefangen werden !
Also laßt euch keinen Mist erzählen.Wenn man sie beangeln darf und das Mindestmaß enhält ist alles gut.punkt !:m


----------



## diggn (10. November 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

naja
sehts doch ma von der positiven seite...
wenn der herr keine quappen mehr angelt bleiben mehr für uns 
scherz
ich versteh ja seine sorge, aber bei mir auf der angelkarte steht zb nur die schonzeit und die mindestgröße aber nich das das beangeln an sich verboten ist...

ehm... doofer übergang von schutz der quappen zum fang der quappen, aber heute hab ich wieder nen guten treffer gelandet...
2 quappen...
die größte war 40cm groß...
hab noch nie so ne große gefangen...
ma gucken, denk ma das ich vielleicht am we wieder los werd...
zur zeit laufen sie ja nich nur sondern rennen 

viel erfolg euch quappenfans#h


----------



## Fisherman1990 (11. November 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

moin 

war heute los mit nem kumpel und wir konnten in der zeit von 17-21uhr 5schöne quappen erbeuten .Alle waren maßig die größte hatte 42cm .Die quappen hatten wir auf nen 10cm kleinen rotauge bekommen

Morgen abend gehts warscheinlich wieder los  . 

MFG Fisherman1990 #h


----------



## diggn (13. November 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

moin
digges petri erst ma sportssssfreund ^^

hier noch die versprochenen bilder =)


----------



## Felipe95 (14. November 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Hallo und erstmal Petri an alle Fänger !



> hast du da schon quappen gefangen?
> in welchem bereich beangelst du den MLK??


 
Nein ich war leider noch nie auf Quappe los will dieses jahr aber das erste mal ! Aber es wurden schon dieses Jahr einige Quappen gefangen die größten von denen ich weiß waren ca. 50cm. Ich beangel den Mittellandkanal in Wolfsburg hauptsächlich Vorsfelde und Wendschott.
http://www.agv-vorsfelde.de/Gewaesser/Mittelland.html

MfG Felix


----------



## Felipe95 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Hallo,

angelt wer in der Aller (evtl. auch im wolfsburger Raum) auf Quappen ?

Wenn ja, habt ihr schon quappen gefangen und wo bzw. was sind gute Stellen ?

Gruß Felix


----------



## diggn (16. November 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

moin#h
und gestern wars ma wieder zeit |rolleyes
hab 4 quappen gefangen...
waren zwischen 30 und 35cm groß....
bis denne


----------



## Wolfsburger (16. November 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Felix K. wollte ich auch gerade Fragen.
Habe aber vor mal am Freitag an die Aller zugehen und es zu testen. Hab bissher aber auch noch nicht gehört das da Quappen gefangen wurden.


----------



## Felipe95 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Ja, doch ich habe schon was gehört in einem alten thread von 2007 Aller / Leine thread oder so aber die gefangenen Quappen waren alle ausm Cellner raum.

Und von einem ausm verein habe ichs schon mal gehört, er hat aber gesagt, das das kaum einer weiß das da auch welche drin sind, die rennen alle an den Kanal und dabei läufts in der aller oft besser hat er gesagt.

Aber beweise hatte ich noch nie !?

glaube werds einfach mal probieren am Samstag sind ja gerademal 100m von meiner Haustür zur Aller 

Bei uns ist die Aller ja ziemlich schlammig und flach weiß nicht ob die Quappen da auch sind obwohl die Wassertemp. ja schneller down geht.

ma gucken ...

MfG Felix


----------



## ihle76 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Was ist mit den Quappen an der Oder los?beissen die auch schon.


----------



## Wolfsburger (16. November 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Achso, denk aber mal schon das es auch bei uns Quappen geben müsste. Bei uns fang ich eig, auch immer ganz gut Aale gefangen.
Sind Quappen eigenlich "pingeliger" als Aale was die Bedingungen angeht?


----------



## Fisherman1990 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Jo ihle die beißen schon seit nen halben monat also jedenfalls bei uns . 

War gestern auch los.
Es kamen gestern nur 3 quappen raus aber die waren zu klein und gingen dann auch wieder baden .
Werden dann wohl am mittwoch los .

MFG Fisherman


----------



## Felipe95 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*



> Sind Quappen eigenlich "pingeliger" als Aale was die Bedingungen angeht?


ne man auf keinen fall die ziehen sich alles rein !!!


----------



## Felipe95 (18. November 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Hallo

Ich will am Samstag meinen ersten Quappen ansitz am Mittellandkanal machen, darf aber nur mit 14 jahren bis 22:00 Uhr weil meine Eltern das sagen und das gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist |uhoh: meint ihr das lohnt sich trotzdem ?

Und wenn ich dann an die steinschüttung gehe, ist das dann egal wo da oder müssen das auch irgendwie spezielle Stellen sein ?

Dachte an den übergang von Spundwand zur Steinschüttung, dort in die Steinschüttung zu werfen mit Pose, den Köder knapp über den Steinen anbietend .

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen !?

MfG Felix


----------



## ihle76 (18. November 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Überall an der Steinpackung können sie sitzen.Angle nie mit Pose,zwecks starker Strömung,ich nehme Grundbleimontage mit ca. 120-200g Blei je nach Strömung.


----------



## ihle76 (18. November 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Wo in Schwedt angeld ihr?


----------



## flori66 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*



ihle76 schrieb:


> Wo in Schwedt angeld ihr?




Am Grenzgebäude rechts runter und bis zu dem langen geraden Flussabschnitt mit dem langen Schilfgürtel davor.
Ca. 15-20min Fußmarsch.


----------



## bugs 2 (21. November 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

gibt es im mittellandkanal bei wunstorf oder hannover quappen???


----------



## Felipe95 (21. November 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

ja gibt es !


----------



## bugs 2 (21. November 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

bist du schon erfolgreich gewesen oder kennst du leute die regelmässig dort welche fangen?


----------



## Felipe95 (21. November 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Ich selbst habe vor dieses jahr meinen ersten ansitz auf Quappe zu machen, warte aber noch auf bessere Wetter bedingungen und ja ich kenne viele  die regelmäßig Quappen im MLK fangen.
Als beifang beim Zanderangeln mit Köfi im Winter sind oft welche als Beifang drin oder auch gezielt mit Tauwurm oder KöFi. 

Hier ein Beitrag von 2006/2007 von meinem Verein:
http://www.agv-vorsfelde.de/Aktuelles/2006/Aktuelles_2006.htm

Und dieser Beitrag ist von vor ein paar Tagen auch ausm MLK:
http://www.agv-vorsfelde.de/Aktuelles/2009/Aktuelles_2009.htm

MfG felix


----------



## diggn (24. November 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

ma wieder ne kleine fangliste des vergangenen we...
5 quappen...
die kleinste war zwischen 28-30cm und die größte war zwischen 36-38cm....

bis die tage denn


----------



## Fisherman1990 (24. November 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*



diggn schrieb:


> ma wieder ne kleine fangliste des vergangenen we...
> 5 quappen...
> die kleinste war zwischen 28-30cm und die größte war zwischen 36-38cm....
> 
> bis die tage denn




Hi kleener 

na mensch hast ja wieder richtig zugeschlagen . 
Dickes petri 


MFG Fisherman


----------



## diggn (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

danke danke nico

ehm joar, also letztes we war ich auch noch ma kurz...
mond war ziemlich hell... tja, war warscheinlich genau deswegen nich viel zu holen...
2 quappen....
waren beide knappe 25 cm....
und wieder ma auf barsch als köfi =)

mfg digg´n


----------



## Kuschi777 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Abend,

werds morgen auch mal an der Altmühl auf Quappen versuchen.
Werd euch dann informieren wies lief.

Gruß
Flo


----------



## Fisherman1990 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Moin 

Komme gerade vom quappenangln wieder  .
Es lief heute richtig gut .
Wir waren von um 17-21uhr am wasser (müritz).
Und konnten zu dritt 7schöne quappen erbeuten . 
Alle in einer größe von 30cm-40cm.
Am donnerstag gehts dann wieder los . 

MFG Fisherman


----------



## berko (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Samstagabend an der Oder:
65 cm; 4pfd 380g
auf 3 Tauwürmer, am 3/0er Haken und 200g Blei


----------



## flori66 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*



berko schrieb:


> Samstagabend an der Oder:
> 65 cm; 4pfd 380g
> auf 3 Tauwürmer, am 3/0er Haken und 200g Blei



Boah, was für'n Kaventsmann. Fettes Petri.


----------



## didi0405 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*



berko schrieb:


> Samstagabend an der Oder:
> 65 cm; 4pfd 380g
> auf 3 Tauwürmer, am 3/0er Haken und 200g Blei



wow
was für ein teil
petri


----------



## Fisherman1990 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Moin ,

Kurzer bericht zu heute .
Angelzeit von 18-21uhr .
Mit 3 mann 3 quappen .
Mit der größe war es heute nicht so doll . (30-35 cm )

Am mittwoch gehts dann warscheinlich wieder los .

MFG Fisherman


----------



## diggn (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

man man
ihr seit ja alle wieder fleißig am fischen wa???
an alle nen  digges petri...
werd die woche vielleicht auch noch ma los...

achso...
ehm ich wurd von nem kumpel darauf hingewiesen wegen barsch als köfi...
ich mein kaulbarsche...
nich das noch einer was falsches denkt...#d

bis die tage
wirsing |supergri


----------



## berko (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

"P.S.: Schöner Fisch, Berko. Ich hoffe auch "geruchsfrei". War meine nämlich nicht... "

Durfte weiterschwimmen, wie alle Laichvollen Mutter-(und Vater)tiere, wenn ich welche fange!!!


----------



## Kretzer83 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

hat jemand Erfahrung mit Quappenangeln am Bodensee oder sonstigen Voralp- oder Alpseen??

mfg Kretzer


----------



## berko (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> P.S.: Wie handhabt ihr denn das Zurücksetzen bei Tiefschluckern? Haken abschneiden und im Fisch belassen ;+?



Ich angle, wie geschrieben, mit sehr großen Haken und Ködern.
Sollte trotzdem mal eine Quappe tief schlucken, wird sie natürlich mitgenommen und verwertet. Bei den großen (und wertvollen) Laichfischen kann man aber meistens den Haken mit einer guten Lösezange entfernen. 

Ich finde sowieso, das Oderquappen nicht doll schmecken, aber ich kenne Leute, denen macht das nix aus


----------



## berko (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Hallo Berko,
> 
> und vielleicht verstehe ich Dich richtig, dass Du ein wenig Kritik zu meinem Umgang mit großen Laichfischen, in Deine Antworten gepackt hast.



Nee, kein Problem! Will mich nicht als Moralapostel hinstellen! Sonst dürfte ich ja garnicht mehr angeln gehen. Auch bei mir sterben Fische!
Trotzdem denke ich, das die großen Oderquappen ein Geschenk der Natur sind, das erhalten werden muß! Und die Großen Laichfische sind ein Schlüssel dazu!
 Meine Konsequenz ist: Kleine Fische gehen selbstverständlich zurück, aber auch Große, so ab 55-60cm. Mittlere Fische, so um 50cm und schlecht gehakte, dürfen hin und wieder mal in den Räucherofen. Wobei, wie du schon sagtest, der Geschmack meistens entäuschend ist...... meine Meinung!
Ich denke auch, es liegt am Phenol im Wasser! Aber das sehen andere anders!


----------



## Twisterman (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Petri zur schönen Oderquappe an Berko und den #6 gibts für Deine Einstellung.


----------



## Fisherman1990 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Moin 

also erstmal noch ein dickes petri zur schönen oderquappe .
Zu dem thema mit zu tief geschluckt : also wir machen das immer so wenn eine quappe zu tief geschluckt hat entfernen wir den haken (wenn es klappt) 
und setzen die quappe im eimer und wenn sie im eimer schwimmt kommt sie zurück ins wasser . 

Morgen gehts dann mal wieder los zum quappenärgern . 

MFG Fisherman


----------



## Fisherman1990 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Moin 

Dann mal inen schönen bericht von mir und meinen vater (didi0405). 
Heute mal bisschen eher feierabend gemacht und dann ab mit vadders zum quappen angeln . 
Um 17uhr waren wir an der angelstelle und haben unsere angeln klar gemacht . 
Nach ner halben std kam dann auch noch  ein kumpel von mir und somit waren wir zu dritt . 
Er machte seine angeln auch start klar und somit konnte der spaß beginnen .Um knapp 18uhr sahen wir das sich an 2ruten was tat . 
Mein vater nahm seine angel in die hand und ich meine dann zog er die erst quappe des tages raus .
Ich holte meine raus  und da kam eine etwas kleinere die ich auch nicht fotografiert habe . 
Wir guckten dann nach ner viertel std die angeln nach und da waren auch noch  einige quappen dranne aber leider ein bischen zu klein und somit konnten die wieder schwimmen . Nach der 8ten quappe und 3std später packten wir dann zusammen  und beschlossen  das wir morgen gleich wieder los fahren .
Der tag heute war richtig geil schön dunkel und die quappen waren auch in beißlaune . 


P.s. kann mir mal einer erklärn warum die quappe in bild 2 so ne  geil färbung hat oder woran das vllcht liegt   

MFG Fisherman


----------



## börnie (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Petri Fisherman !

Schöner Report und --- zugegeben : Schöne Fische !#6
Was will man mehr ?!

Die auf dem rechten Bild sieht wirklich außergewöhnlich aus ! 
Quappen sehen sowieso irgendwie gut aus. Diese ganz besonders...

Gruss
Börnie


----------



## Fisherman1990 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Moin börni  ,

Petri dank . 
Na vllcht bekommen wir das beide auch noch hin , dass wir mal los ziehen auf quappe . 

So heute ja los gewesen und naja haben auch eher heute abgebrochen da es doch zu nass würde .
Wir waren heute zu 4. unterwegs und auf 12 angeln kamen nur 2 kleine niedliche quappen raus , die natürlich auch wieder schwimmen durften . 
Naja nu wirds bei mir erst am sonntag was  . 

MFG Fisherman


----------



## diggn (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

moin an alle|wavey:

ich war am sonntag ma wieder los, mit nem kumpel norman...
wir waren um 18.00 an ort und stelle...
wir packten unsere angeln aus, positionierten sie und warteten ab...
es dauerte nich ma 10min, schon ging die pose von norman unter...
naja, vielleicht hätt er lieber noch ne minute warten sollen....
auf jeden fall hing nix dran....
gegen 19.00 kam noch rico lang, aber eigentlich nur zum schnacken...
gegen 21.00 verließ uns norman weil er nächsten tag um 4.30 raus musste...
naja, somit war ich der einzige angler...
ich quatschte mit rico noch ne weile..
an den angeln tat sich nix und dann erst um 22.30...
gleich zwei stück...
schöne tierchen gewesen... zwischen 35 und 40cm
nich die größten aber auch keine zwerge...
vielleicht fahr ich morgen oder übermorgen noch ma los...

dann noch viel glück an alle quappenangler:vik:


----------



## Wolfsburger (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Hey Petri zu den bereits gefangenden Quappen .

Hab allerdings mal ein paar fragen zum Quappenfischen:
Ich befische übrings den Mittellandkanal in Wolfsburg.

Also 2 Fragen hät ich:

Wo halten sich die Quappen auf
(eher an der Spundwand oder in der Fahrrinne)?

Und wie ist dies bei einem Biss. Wartet man genau so lange wie beim Aal angeln oder schlägt man lieber gleich an damit ein untermaßiger Fisch kein größeren Schaden davon trägt?

Und meine letzte Frage: Angelt ihr auf Grund oder lieber mit der Pose?

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Antworten. =)


----------



## Fisherman1990 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

moin wolfsburger ,

Bitte schaue dir doch mal die vorherigen bzw die ersten seiten an da steht eigtl. alles was du wissen willst .

MFG Fisherman


----------



## räucherheinz (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Hm was ist denn hier los?Seit Wochen keine Fangmeldung mehr?Sieht bei Euch also genauso schlecht aus mit Quappen, wie bei uns an der Aller...oder wie?:c
In den letzten Jahren hatte ich um diese Zeit schon reichlich gefangen...und dieses Jahr?Geht gar nix: Hat jemand eine Erklärung dafür?Bin echt ratlos....


----------



## Fisherman1990 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Moin 

Hmm du keine ahnung  eigtl. müssten die quappen bei den temperaturen ja auf hochtouren laufen  oder besser die kannst fangen wie blöde . :m
Tja mein letzter ansitz war am 10.12.09  nu bekomme ich langsam entzugserscheinungen #q#q
Aber leider muss ich mich ja noch gedulden da wir bis zum 15febr. schonzeit haben . 

LG Fisherman


----------



## PikeHunter85 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

hallo liebe freunde  ich war vor paar tagen in schweden zum quappen angeln  habe eine sehr schöne gefangen  auf 93 cm  
checkt das bild ab


----------



## Walstipper (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Direkt mal 2 cm über Platz 1 Deutschland bei F-HP |kopfkrat


----------



## Koalano1 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Uuui, das ist ja mal nen Brummer!
Peeeeetri#6


----------



## Fisherman1990 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Moin 

Dickes petri  zu der schönen quappe . 

Leider sind bei uns die seen noch zu, hoffe ja ,das ich auch bald wieder die quappen ärgern kann .

LG Fisherman


----------



## diggn (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

boar eh:k

alle achtung...
das is ja wie nen zweiter geburtstag wenn man so nen großes quäppchen fangen darf wa??? :q
hätt aber gedacht das die wenigstens fetter is wenn die schon sooooo lang is....
ma gucken ob ich iiiiiiiiirgendwann auch ma so ne große fangen darf 

viel glück weiterhin


----------



## Walstipper (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*



diggn schrieb:


> boar eh:k
> 
> alle achtung...
> *das is ja wie nen zweiter geburtstag wenn man so nen großes quäppchen fangen darf wa*??? :q
> ...




Ich vermute manche scheinen nicht ganz kapiert zu haben, das Tierchen ist der Länge nach *Deutscher, oder sogar Nichtosteuropäischer Rekord*, und sicherlich nicht alljährlich, geschweige denn in einem Menschenleben überhaupt mal zu fangen.
Aber, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt #6


----------



## PikeHunter85 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Ist das wirklich war mit dem Rekord? 
wo kann ich das den anmelden?

also das ist meine erste quappe gewesen die ich in meinem leben gefangen habe... und dann direkt so ein riesen teil... die ist im eisloch stecken geblieben und hat dabei den haken ausgespuckt... gottseidank habe ich sie mit den händen noch rausgefummelt  
war echt ein dickes teil...
ich bin damit jetzt auf einer schwedischen internetseite www.malungsfiskecenter.se da hat man mir gesagt, dass es dieses jahr die grösste gefangene quappe sei...

also wenn mir jemand helfen kann, beim anmelden des fanges, wäre ich sehr dankbar  

also leute ich wünsche euch petri heil und ebenso dicke fische


----------



## Fisherman1990 (5. April 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Moin ,

Gestern war ich mal wieder los auf quappe .
Wir waren gestern von 20uhr -1uhr am Wasser und konnten zu dritt  7quappen erwischen .Alle hatten ein maß von 29cm-40cm . Wie immer haben die quappen auf eingefrorene rotaugen gebissen .Und ich muss sagen die jungs sind immer noch recht gierig ,denn die eine quappe hatte vorher ein kleinen barsch im maul und hat sich meinen köder auch noch geschnappt, also sieht man das die auch nach der laichzeit hungrig sind .  Heute abend gehts dann wieder los .:m http://img194.*ih.us/img194/157/dsc00493jy.jpg
quappe  38cm
http://img691.*ih.us/img691/533/dsc00497al.jpg
quappe 40cm


----------



## tyirian (5. September 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Wir waren von Freitag auf Samstag nachtfischen, wir wollten eigentlich Aale fangen aber daraus ist leider gar nichts geworden. Dafür wurden 2 Quappen gefangen, eine mit ca. 20cm und eine 38er. Köder war Tauwurm.

Da ich sonst noch nie Quappen gefangen hab und auch ein hierzu 0 ERfahrung habe, hätte ich mal ein paar Fragen.

War es nur glücklicher Zufall das 2 Quappen gefangen wurden oder Fängt die Fangzeit schon im September an?

Es heisst ja das sie sich nur auf Steinigen/ Kiesigen Grund aufhalten und schlammigen Boden meiden. Wir haben sie aber an einer Schlammigen Stelle gefangen. Wie sind hierzu eure Erfahrungen?

Haben Quappen ein stark ausgeprägtes Riechorgan?
Mich würde interessiern ob man sie anlocken kann. 
Hätte ein paar Köderfische durch den Fleischwolf getrieben und dann im Futterkorb eingefroren, sodass sich diese dann im Wasser langsam auflösen. Macht das Sinn?


----------



## Fisherman1990 (5. September 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*



tyirian schrieb:


> Wir waren von Freitag auf Samstag nachtfischen, wir wollten eigentlich Aale fangen aber daraus ist leider gar nichts geworden. Dafür wurden 2 Quappen gefangen, eine mit ca. 20cm und eine 38er. Köder war Tauwurm.
> 
> Da ich sonst noch nie Quappen gefangen hab und auch ein hierzu 0 ERfahrung habe, hätte ich mal ein paar Fragen.
> 
> ...



Moin

Also ich finde es nicht ungewöhnlich  zu der zeit denn die quappen ziehen ja das ganze jahr zum jagen , bloß in den wintermonaten sind die halt aktiver .Und zum untergrund  muss ich sagen das ich sogar an schlammigen gegenden quappen gefangen habe . Und ich glaube schon das man die quappen anlocken kann bzw zum fressen animieren . Naja nächsten monat werde ich dann auch anfangen . 

LG


----------



## tyirian (8. September 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Danke für die Info.

Wir werdens am Samstag nochmal versuchen. 
Ich werd bis dahin ein paar Köfis pürieren und einfrieren. Hört sich zwar etwas pervers an, einen Versuch ist es aber Wert.


----------



## Fisherman1990 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*



tyirian schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> 
> Wir werdens am Samstag nochmal versuchen.
> Ich werd bis dahin ein paar Köfis pürieren und einfrieren. Hört sich zwar etwas pervers an, einen Versuch ist es aber Wert.




Anber denn musst du ausführlich berichten


----------



## tyirian (13. September 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Wir waren von Samstag auf Sonntag an der selben Stelle an der wir 1 Woche früher 2 Quappen fangen konnten.

Leider wurden wir nachts (22h- 6h) mit keinem einzigen Biss belohnt. Köder waren KöFi, Fischfetzen und Tauwurm.

Die Nacht war unserer Meinung nach sehr kalt. 

Was sind den eurer Meinung nach die optimalen Wetterbedingungen für Quappen?


----------



## Veit (13. September 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Leicht steigender Wasserstand nach Regenfällen und Wind aus West oder Süd.


----------



## harrystephan (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Moin, moin!

Nachtrag vom Nachtangeln von Donnerstag auf Freitag: 

Die Quappe biss auf Tauwurm und wog bei knapp 60 cm Länge etwas über 1 kg.

Obwohl Hochwasser eigentlich noch etwas früh für Quappen, aber die Freude für diese Quappe war groß, obwohl ich zunächst im Dunkeln dachte sie sei ein Mini-Waller, da ich eine Quappe zunächst kategorisch ausgeschlossen hatte.

Grüsse & Petri


----------



## Fisherman1990 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Quappenfänge 2009/2010*

Dickes petri :vik:


----------

